# Hip Replacement Problem



## dbeyat45 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Warrigal (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 26, 2013)

Well I laughed. 

  See?


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 26, 2013)

mg::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 26, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Well I laughed.
> 
> See?


And you reckon Doctor Who is corrrrny?


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 26, 2013)

Doctor who?


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 26, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Doctor who?


THE Doctor.
Take your pick which one.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 26, 2013)

I get a few laughs from Dr Who Warri, even corny can have it's moments.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 26, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> THE Doctor.
> Take your pick which one.



A moment while I transition.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 26, 2013)

You mean regenerate.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 26, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> You mean regenerate.



I am not!


----------



## Old Fire Fighter (May 5, 2015)

*Anyone had a Metal On Metal Hip Replacement?*

If so, please contact me with a Private Message and I will send my e mail address.

I want to share and discuss issues.

I had a titanium hip replacement November 2007.

Maybe wore it out pedaling our bicycle 4,062 miles across the USA in May & June 1985. But, that was 30 years ago...

Tom Vandiver, Pensacola, FL


----------

